# lago di bracciano(nähe Rom), wer hat infos zum Angeln dort!!!!



## Siff-Cop (30. August 2005)

Hallo Urlauber

wollte mal fragen ob schon mal jemand am *lago di bracciano, *in der nähe von Rom (Italien), geangelt oder urlaub gemacht  hat???

Kann mir jemand sagen mit was für Fisch ich dort rechnen könnte?
Hab was über unmengen von Aal gelesen aber sonst.(ob stimmt??????).............

Und hat da viehleicht schon jemand auf nem Campinplatz gezeltet und kann einen  Tip geben bezüglich des Platzes!!!!!!!!!!

Wo finde ich in der gegend einen Angelladen???
Wo kann ich die Lizen bekommen???

 Viehleicht kennt ja  auch jemand nen reinen Angelsee (Put&Take, Paylake) fürs Forellenfischen in der Nähe.  Soll halt kein reiner Angelurlaub werden aber mal ne frisch gefangene Forelle auf dem Grill ,mmmhhhhhhmmmm lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: Wer sonst noch was zu Rom schreiben kann,:m  bitte




also vielen danke


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. September 2005)

*AW: lago di bracciano(nähe Rom), wer hat infos zum Angeln dort!!!!*

nochmal nach oben mit dem Beitrag!!!!!!!!|clown:


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. September 2005)

*AW: lago di bracciano(nähe Rom), wer hat infos zum Angeln dort!!!!*

Ok wenn keiner Infos hat, dann muß ich  wohl in 3 Wochen mal berichten wie es war.  Ich hoffe ich komme(darf) überhaupt zum angel !!!!!!!!    

Also Jungs bis densen

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. September 2005)

*AW: lago di bracciano(nähe Rom), wer hat infos zum Angeln dort!!!!*

Ciao#h 

so dann möchte ich mal kurz von meinem Urlaubsziel, Lago di Bracciano 40km NW von Rom, berichten falls jemand mal in der Gegend unterwegs sein sollte. 

Wir sind in 2 etappen richtung Rom gestartet und haben den ersten halt auf einem Campingplatz(Gretel am See) in Tirol am Kalterer See gemacht und sind dort eine Nacht geblieben. Bis dahin waren wir bedingt durch einige Staus 12 Stunden unterwegs. Morgens gings dann weiter nach Bracciano dafür haben wir dann noch mal rund 8 Stunden gebraucht weil ich recht gemütlich gefahren bin, ich hatte ja schließlich schon Urlaub. 

Am Lago di Barcciano angekommen haben wir uns direkt denn zuvor ausgesuchten(im Netz) Campingplatz _Porticciolo_gesucht und ein schönes fleckchen zum Campieren gefunden. Dabei seih angemerkt das der Campingplatz auch einige Stellplätze hat wo man direkt am Wasser campen kann. Nach dem wir dann alles aufgebaut hatten direkt zum wasser und mal schauen was da wohl so gehen könnte und direkt am Campingplatz eigenen Strand standen ca 5 Angler und gingen gemütlich ihrem Hobby nach. Nach einiger Zeit hab ich dann mal 2 jüngere Jungens angesprochen "Hello, i have a question, do you need a licence or something for fishing?" die 2 haben mich totall verdutst angesehen und der eine hat denn anderen gefragt "hast du verstanden was der will" also gut es waren deutsche. also noch mal nachgefrat ob man eine Tageskarte und/oder einen Angeschein braucht die zwei sagten nein wir haben hier oft geangelt und auch gefragt die Italiener haben gesagt man braucht nichts, also gut das wollte ich besser wissen und hab dann später noch in der Reception vom Campingplatzt gefragt. Die haben mir dann gesagt nein man braucht nichts, auf mein weiters fragen und da ich mal was von einer algemeinen Italienischen Erlaubniss gelesen hatte haben sie mir dann gesagt:"ja eigentlich bräuchte man in Italien so etwas, aber es würde hier nie Kontroliert und es seih noch niemand danach gefragt worden und überhaupt, wenn ich kein italienisch sprechen würde währe es sowieso egal." 
Also ich hab mich dann damit abgefunden und hab mir keine Licenz besorgt und es ist auch nichts passiert(Ich möchte nochmal daraufhinweisen das man in Italien eine Licens benötigt). 
Im ganzen war ich aber auch froh da ich im ganzen nur 3 mal geangelt habe. Nach dem ich mich weiter erkundigt habe was denn für Fische im See seihen und ich dies prompt an der Infotafel vom Campingplatz beantwortet bekahm wollte ich es am nächsten Tag mal versuchen. Laut info gab es Aale, Schleien, Hechte, Karpfen, Forellenbarsche, Sonnenbarsche und noch einen anderen wo ich denn Namen aber nicht mehr weiß der sah aus wie eine Meeräsche(muß ich noch mal nachsehen). Leider machte mir das Wetter einen strich durch die Rechnung und es wurde am nächsten Tag nur 2 Stunden geangelt, mit dem Ergebniss nichts zu fangen eine Rute auf Grund mit Teig(so wie ich es bei denn Einheimischen gesehen hatte) und mit der anderen Rute hab ich ein wenig rum gesponnen.
Naja so war es dann auch beim 2 und 3 mal, lange rede kurzer Sinn:
am 3 Tag konnte ich einen solchen Forellenbarsch fangen aber leider nicht landen. Da er beim 3 oder 4 Sprung augeschlitzt ist, schade. 

Ansonsten hat es aber sehr viel spaß gemacht und ich hab eigentlich mehr zugeschaut wie die anderen Leute dort geangelt haben zu meist waren es Italiener mit dennen ich mich leider nur mit Händen und Füßen unterhalten konnte aber es hat einfach auch entspannt zuzusehen. 

Es gab ein paar Spinnfischer die nichts gefangen haben.
ein paar Angler die auf diese Meeräschen ähnlichen Fische geangelt haben und auch einige davon erbeuten konnten.
dann gabs noch 2 Karpfenangler Camps direkt neben dem Campingplatz, der sich dafür sicher sehr gut eignet, fänge konnt ich auch nicht beobachten.
Ich muß sagen das alle sehr Freundlich waren und das es im Ort Bracciano auch einen kleinen Angelladen mit sehr nettem nicht Englisch sprechendem Personal gibt. 

Hab mir dann auch mal ein paar Boilies und Mais in die Schwimmbuchse gepackt und bin geschnorchelt und konnte dabei etliche Karpfen und Schleien so um die 30-60cm beobachten wie sie diese weggefressen haben, war ein lustiges schauspiel wo bei ich mit nen ordentlichen Sonnenbrannt auf dem Rücken verpast habe.

Natürlich war das nur ein kleiner Teil meines Urlaubes und ich kann die Landschaft nur empfhelen vor allem wenn man wie wir vor hat die Stadt Rom zu besuchen. Man mußte nur denn kleinen aber sehr steilen Berg nach Barcciano hoch gehen(20min) oder denn Bus für 80cent und schon war man am Bahnhof von wo aus es dann in 45 minuten nach Rom ging eine klasse verbindung da die Züge im 30 Minuten tackt fuhren. Und mit dem am Campingplatz erhältlich Birg-Ticket ging dies auch ziehmlich günstig für 6 € denn ganzen Tag mit allen öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel in und um Rom. Der Preis des Campingplatzes war auch sehr günstig für nur 13€ am Tag konnten wir mit Auto, einem Zelt, 2 Personen und Strom(denn wir nicht benötigten) campieren.
Ich kann nur jedem raten mal nach Rom zu fahren sehr, sehr beeindruckend, .

PS: wenn einer noch infos braucht, einfach mal ne PN schicken.

also in diesem Sinne 
SPQR Dirk

ciao:m


----------



## ralle (20. September 2005)

*AW: lago di bracciano(nähe Rom), wer hat infos zum Angeln dort!!!!*

Jau feiner Bericht !!

Hast Du noch Fotos ?


----------



## Albrecht (20. September 2005)

*AW: lago di bracciano(nähe Rom), wer hat infos zum Angeln dort!!!!*

Hi,
danke für den Bericht.

Schade daß dein Barsch ausgeschlitzt ist :c .

TL,
Al


----------

